# HKS ZERO-R . . . .again



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

OK this is not a 100. post about what is a HKS ZERO-R.
But I found the pics on the net and they were taken by Dino for instance.
I have them in the french mag. Moddify (Max Power brothers), so I hope Dino knows about this site, using his art.
The Ultimate Nissan Skylne GT-R - HKS Zero R
Anyway great pictures of my GTR dream car.:bowdown1:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

lovely

thanks mate!

what would these monsters cost then?

i also like the HKS dash panel. they will be one of those nice things i'd have in my car.


i didnt see them referring to dino at all. 

hey dino, they are american, if they published YOUR photo's (preferred in the magazine itself) you can get rich by sueing them for unauthorised use of someone elses documents! have you got a disclaimer on your site?


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

Drool drool drool drool
:bawling: i want one


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ive got a spare HKS dash panel if you want it? never fitted it in my GT-R

never seen the "zero r" looks tasty though


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome car. one of the finest and most complete Gt-r's i've ever seen:smokin:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Dino is a regular on Turbo magazine  he hasdone some jurno for thim i think, look out for his newer article in a few months, rather interesting.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

I really dont like the body kit at all! :flame: 

The engine bay and interior look :smokin: tho 

- Kevin.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

cost for car is 13,000,000 and 3 month wait. (Let alone export fees)


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rain said:


> Dino is a regular on Turbo magazine  he hasdone some jurno for thim i think, look out for his newer article in a few months, rather interesting.


That's all right then, didn't found something mentioning DINO in the article, so thought it could be jacked


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

nice to read more about these! thanks for posting


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> ive got a spare HKS dash panel if you want it? never fitted it in my GT-R


i'd had it of you but havent got a GTR yet



> cost for car is 13,000,000 and 3 month wait. (Let alone export fees)


around 70K then....

i dont like the rear bumper that much, im sure they can redo that upon request lol.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> cost for car is 13,000,000 and 3 month wait. (Let alone export fees)



Y13,000,000...no way. I like the motor but the bodykit doesnt do much for me...


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

how much is that in pounds? and how much for export fees?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

'468.9 ten thousand Yen' and what does this mean? usally its like '13,000,000' ? yen confuses me


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

To each their own but I don't like it..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


> '468.9 ten thousand Yen' and what does this mean? usally its like '13,000,000' ? yen confuses me


468.9 multiply by 10000= 4.680.000

In japanese 10000 is used as number reference - ICHI MAN
Basicly one million is called hundered-ten-thausend = HYAKU-MAN


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> 468.9 multiply by 10000= 4.680.000
> 
> In japanese 10000 is used as number reference - ICHI MAN
> Basicly one million is called hundered-ten-thausend = HYAKU-MAN


Thank you gtrlux, I finally understand. Cheers mate:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Now All I need is average import costs? drag and drift???


----------

